# Hi power grips



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

Selling a nice set of Hogue Kingwood grips for the Hi Power and Tisas Regent BR9.


















These are thin, smooth grips with NO palm swell, and they are in mint condition. I really like the feel, but I don't think they compliment the hard chrome finish as would a darker set (like black or charcoal), so I've decided to swap them out.

$39 shipped (within Cont U.S.) I accept PayPal, Venmo, U.S. Postal Money Order or cash. PM me if interested.


----------



## hal_7269 (11 mo ago)

flight medic said:


> Selling a nice set of Hogue Kingwood grips for the Hi Power and Tisas Regent BR9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

